# Tool gloat! - "new" boring head



## ScrapMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

I found this little lost boring head on e-bay and had to give it a new home...







3" Wohlhaupter boring/facing head with an R8 shank!   :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 15, 2012)

Ron
Very nice score. Those boring heads are nice. Your going to enjoy owning that. I guess your still gathering up tooling for the wells index eh.

Looks like ya done good, real good :drinkingbeer:


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 16, 2012)

Is that one of the self-feeding ones? It looks like it, from my limited exposure. Well done.


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 16, 2012)

yes Ron, very nice score.
Jealous as heck!

Cheers Phil


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 16, 2012)

"Even a blind pig can find a truffle once in a while"  :lmao:  I'm going to see if I can dig up a manual for it off the web so I can learn what all the neat "doo-dads" are for. 

Thanks guys,

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 16, 2012)

Definitely a worthy gloat, Ron. I believe that is a facing model. Here's a brochure on those:

http://www.wohlhaupterus.com/products/pdf/Wohlhaupter_6003_UPA_Heads.pdf

Wohlhaupterus makes some good stuff. Interested in a trade for a good Criterion or a Bridgeport boring head?


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 16, 2012)

Ron, 
Great score!!!!  Ebay has some cool stuff come up every now and then, ya just gotta watch for it and move quickly when you find a goodie.  I think you will very happy with the results when you get it all plumbed and aligned.  I'm def jealous too!!!
Bob


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 16, 2012)

Ron, your gonna find out working with that tool will get really boring. In order to save you I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2012)

Boy Howdy, that is worthy of "Gloat" for a month. Great score.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 16, 2012)

Tony, thanks for the link.

Wow, and thanks for the offers of trades and saving me from BOREdom.  I can't think of any place else you would find such a generous bunch.   :lmao:

I'm pretty stoked to put this to use.  Now I just have to find the time to get back in the shop. Guess I have too many "irons in the fire" at the moment.   

I'll try and take some pics or maybe even do a short movie of it in action (once I have time).

-Ron


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 17, 2012)

Dare I ask how much it went for? :whistle:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

jfcayron said:


> Dare I ask how much it went for? :whistle:



It was a good deal but still a chunk of change at $500+$15 shipping.  Here's the e-bay link for it - http://www.ebay.com/itm/370636622675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

-Ron


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 17, 2012)

Definitely a good deal. Out of my reach for the moment, though.


----------



## 7HC (Aug 17, 2012)

The only reason I'm not jealous is because I don't have anything with an R8 taper. )

Not cheap, but it looks like a good deal.

M


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

7HC said:


> The only reason I'm not jealous is because I don't have anything with an R8 taper. )
> 
> Not cheap, but it looks like a good deal.
> 
> M



If it helps any, the shank is removable and can be replaced with a MT, NMTB, CAT, etc.... :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice score Ron, some people have all the luck and more money than me!!:rofl:

Paul


----------



## 7HC (Aug 17, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> If it helps any, the shank is removable and can be replaced with a MT, NMTB, CAT, etc.... :biggrin:
> 
> -Ron



OK, now you have made me jealous! :angry:


  M


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, Ron; you should feel very, very, guilty.





Congratulations, man!


----------

